# Triban 3/Carrera tdf Sub £300 bike



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

Hey!

I'm after a cheap but decentish bike for under £300. I live in the middle of nowhere so need it delivered ideally. The Triban 3 would be ideal but they have been out of stock for ages. My nearest branch is Birmingham but that's almost impossible for me to get to for me due to various circumstances. Coventry seems to be the only one in stock in my size (I'm 6ft so I reckon a 57cm) anywhere near me and that is further still and just not an option. The TDF would be ok if I could get the LTD edition as its sub £300 but but at £500 its over budget. I've tried ebay but everything is pickup only and miles away from me.

Anyone selling who doesn't mind the extra 15 minutes hassle of dissembling and putting the bike in a box for an extra 25 quid? Or anyone know of any deals at the mo that would suit me? I'm based in POWYS, Wales.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Radchenister (23 Mar 2013)

Can you stretch to be a new Triban 5a?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2013)

are you only looking at modern bikes ?


----------



## outlash (23 Mar 2013)

I've got a triban 3 for sale if you're interested. See here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/btwin-triban-3-60cm.125287/


Tony.


----------



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Can you stretch to be a new Triban 5a?


It's really hard to..maybe £350 but £400 is hard to justify when I have a new baby who needs nappies! (Incidentally, this is why I need a bike, to escape!)


----------



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> are you only looking at modern bikes ?


Just want something light that will fit really, hopefully that's also fairly comfortable. My last road bike was a Raleigh Milk Race, must have been a late 80s model... loved it at the time as a kid, but kind of hoping things have moved on since then.


----------



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

outlash said:


> I've got a triban 3 for sale if you're interested. See here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/btwin-triban-3-60cm.125287/
> 
> Tony.


Ill check it out, cheers!


----------



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

outlash said:


> I've got a triban 3 for sale if you're interested. See here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/btwin-triban-3-60cm.125287/
> Tony.


Think it might be a tiny bit big for me? I'm 6ft bang on.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Just want something light that will fit really, hopefully that's also fairly comfortable. My last road bike was a Raleigh Milk Race, must have been a late 80s model... loved it at the time as a kid, but kind of hoping things have moved on since then.


 
modern it is then


----------



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> modern it is then


Ha ok! Yeah, kind of like the idea of modern I guess.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Ha ok! Yeah, kind of like the idea of modern I guess.


 how is this 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/at-long-last-opened-a-box-and-found-this-bh-stelvio.122408/


----------



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> how is this
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/at-long-last-opened-a-box-and-found-this-bh-stelvio.122408/


Nice! Good find. Now how do I get one?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Nice! Good find. Now how do I get one?


you can have that one ! in a box to your door


----------



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> you can have that one ! in a box to your door


How much? How heavy is it? What specs?


----------



## voodoochilli (23 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> you can have that one ! in a box to your door


Found an identical bike on ebay for £100 and it has got me thinkng...what could you get for £200-300?


----------



## outlash (24 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Think it might be a tiny bit big for me? I'm 6ft bang on.


 
I think it would be alright, I'm 6' 3" and it _just_ fit me, had to have the seat up quite high and flip the stem.


Tony.


----------



## Dajoker188 (27 Mar 2013)

Hiya voodoo. I have medium/large frame merida race lite 900 for sale. The 2013 model. Hasn't even covered 100 miles so in fab condition. Maybe just out side you budget at £350. Or a large frame claud butler vicenza with carbon rear tringle and forks for £300. Or a friend of mine has a carrera virstuoso 2012 for sale at just £260 and it like almost new albeit with 3 very smalll scratches on the top tube.


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2013)

He ordered a new Triban 3 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bike-ordered-now-i-need-some-advice-for-accessories.127040/


----------



## voodoochilli (27 Mar 2013)

Yes, sorry I should have updated this thread. However, Dajoker188, your bikes sound very reasonably priced, and much better than I was seeing on ebay. I would honestly consider putting them online for sale as I think you get at least £50-100 each bike.


----------



## Dajoker188 (27 Mar 2013)

Will get around to posting the merida up later. Been extremely busy at work for the past month or so.


----------



## voodoochilli (27 Mar 2013)

Meant to say 50-100 MORE each bike


----------

